# Welcome Matt H.



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to welcome Matt H. to SWOAPE.

Hopefully we can get an introduction from him in the near future as I have forgotten where he lives


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

That would be me.  Thanks for the welcome.

I currently am still living in Fort Wayne, IN but I have an apartment around the I-74/I-75 interchange around downtown Cincy. I will be attending the meeting this Saturday and I look forward to meeting you all.

I just partially rescaped my 10 gallon tank (only true planted tank at the moment) and I have a lot of Sagittaria subulata, dwarf riccia, & some moss (possibly willow?). I will be bringing all of the plants to the meeting but I am not sure how well they will fair over the week. They are currently in buckets and I am open to suggestions of how to keep them in good shape so they will last the week.

I am very interested in the talk this weekend because I have a discus tank with 6 discus I bought from Rocky Mountain Discus. It is planted but in pots on a bare bottom tank. Not pretty but better than nothing. I will try and take pictures of the tanks so that everyone can get an idea of what kind of plant keeper I am (definitely not aquascaper, but I am trying).

See you all on Saturday.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think all of the plants you have listed will do fine for a week or so in a bucket, depending on the quantity of plants and availability of light. Of course the best way to store them would be in another tank...I think that is why so many plant people have multiple tanks


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Hi Matt H! Welcome to the club! I'm new too, and while I do well enough at growing plants and keeping tanks relatively algae free (with some very notable exceptions ) I am definitley not an aquascaper either! So we can be noobs together! Looking forward to seeing you Saturday!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Welcome Matt.

I am not the best person to look to for advice. I have 4 planted tanks, 3 of which look good, most of the time. However, my scaping skills still need a ton of help. I would love to get someone to help with hard scaping at a meeting. Mattpat?


----------

